# New HGVC website online



## Cyberc (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi tuggers

I just called HGVC because of problems booking west 57th street, they couldn't see anything wrong with my account, so they directed me to the new booking website 

According to HGVC they are currently sending out thousands of invites to the new website.

Unfortunately I couldn't login in, the CSR thought it might be because that I hadn't received the "invite" yet

The new website is called: https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/

Maybe some of you guys have more luck than I had.

Regards


----------



## Seagila (Apr 18, 2016)

Tried logging in to the new site, no dice.  Tried registering my account, no dice.  Haven't gotten an email/invite from HGVC yet. Maybe the invitation will have some kind of activation key/code?

Why wouldn't they just migrate member credentials to the new site?


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 18, 2016)

Seagila said:


> Tried logging in to the new site, no dice.  Tried registering my account, no dice.  Haven't gotten an email/invite from HGVC yet. Maybe the invitation will have some kind of activation key/code?
> 
> Why wouldn't they just migrate member credentials to the new site?



Don't know. Maybe they want to be in control as to how many costumer who can login in. This way they can limit any issues to these customers and they can pull the plug should there be problems. 

Regards


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 18, 2016)

I tried the reset password link twice, it said it found my account by my email, nothing in my inbox.  I dont think its ready yet.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConejoRed (Apr 18, 2016)

Under "Destinations" on the new website is a new country.... Japan... with lots of resorts listed.  Was surprised to still see Club Intrawest destinations listed as well.


----------



## holdaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like the new listing of resorts on the website is available without logging in.

Interesting to see new resorts in Japan and Cozumel.  As well as Grand Mayan, Grand Luxxe and Club Donatello listed as resort destinations.

Also, they are still showing Club Intrawest with full descriptions. If HGVC was losing access to Club Intrawest, then why go to all that effort to list them on the new site?  Maybe they renegotiated and HGVC members will have access to CI beyond May 15, 2016?

However, the new site is missing Las Palmeras, Grand Islander and The District by HC.  These new resorts show up at www.stayhgv.com.  I would think if the website is close to going live then at least these resorts would be listed.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2016)

Seagila said:


> Why wouldn't they just migrate member credentials to the new site?



Limiting access at the start is a smart idea.  When my credit union went to a new website and everyone had to re-register, the system quickly crashed under the weight of all the new "visitors."
.


----------



## vacationbear (Apr 18, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I tried the reset password link twice, it said it found my account by my email, nothing in my inbox.  I dont think its ready yet.



Same happened to me...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 18, 2016)

Glad to see they are getting close, and hope they get the new site rolled out soon!


----------



## jestme (Apr 19, 2016)

ConejoRed said:


> Under "Destinations" on the new website is a new country.... Japan... with lots of resorts listed.  Was surprised to still see Club Intrawest destinations listed as well.



I too wondered about Club Intrawest, and I was shocked at how many clubs they list in Japan. I don't know if they are all from a new agreement HGVC has and hasn't announced yet or if we just never heard about them before. 
If they have even more affiliates now, and they don't have view of availability all the new affiliates this time, or the system is designed around "I know exactly where I want to go and exactly when" as opposed to "Where can I go and when could I go there" then they have missed totally the mark. Revolution, besides being buggy, slow and down far too often, was created using the first example above and still doesn't work well at all for the second.


----------



## Jason245 (Apr 19, 2016)

ConejoRed said:


> Under "Destinations" on the new website is a new country.... Japan... with lots of resorts listed.  Was surprised to still see Club Intrawest destinations listed as well.


The "resorts" look more like "hotels" to me.. nice hotels..but still hotels..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 19, 2016)

Grand Mayan, Grand Luxxe and Club Donatello are existing resorts - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/sfx-preferred-resorts/

I just did a search on Japan and got 33 matches.



> Viewing 33 Results
> 
> _Big Week Hakone Gora
> Hakone-machi, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 19, 2016)

Found info on the Big Week timeshares (listed in the previous post above) http://www.bigweek.co.jp/



> http://rciaffiliates.com/north-amer...ed-properties-in-japan-with-tokyu-corporation
> _
> RCI Adds Five Affiliated Properties in Japan with Tokyu Corporation__
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 20, 2016)

*Received Invitation today*

Just got home from work and found my email invitation. Took it for a quick spin. 

It has a calendar function to see availability but it looks like I have to check each unit type. It doesn't seem to have a feature to search for availability across all unit types  but I'll play around with it more after dinner. 
LOL, I'm not brave enough to try the changeable reservation option on my Oahu reservations since there isn't any availability left for my travel dates  

Here's what my email states



> Be Among the First to Experience the New Club Website
> 
> Our new website is launching soon, but there’s something we need from you first.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 21, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Just got home from work and found my email invitation. Took it for a quick spin.
> 
> It has a calendar function to see availability but it looks like I have to check each unit type. It doesn't seem to have a feature to search for availability across all unit types  but I'll play around with it more after dinner.
> LOL, I'm not brave enough to try the changeable reservation option on my Oahu reservations since there isn't any availability left for my travel dates



UPDATE...

Well, I definitely need to spend additional time playing with the site and providing feedback. 

Reservations are booked in the DESTINATIONS Section. This page is a little confusing at first because they show two separate queries on the same page (and they look similar).
- There is a search query at the top of the page which displays text boxes for destination, travel dates & number of guests. This seems to drive the destination (similar to the old reservation system). The text boxes for Travel Dates and Number of guest appear to be optional.
-There is another search query further down on the same page which displays text boxes for travel dates & number of guests. This seems to show additional availability in a color coded monthly calendar format by unit type for the selected destination (however the unit type options are only revealed after you start to populate your travel dates). The unit type selection is required which I figured out eventually.

This type of search can be helpful if you're focused on one specific unit size/type (especially those that are limited in numbers like the studio units in Oahu or the three bedroom units in Kings Land).

However if you're trying to do a quick search based on the leftovers, I don't see any way to request all variations of a room size. I will provide feedback for this option to be added. For example, show me all one bedrooms of any type (standard, plus, premier, etc) or to show me all availability across all room sizes/types for a specific resort and/or destination. 
_NOTE: Currently Classic and Revolution shows me availability across all room sizes/types._

It also took me a while to figure out that the monthly calendar was showing availability for dates you can't book (because it doesn't meet the three night club season window). I was trying to figure out why I was seeing more availability in the Lagoon and Kalia Towers in the new reservation system while the old reservation system was showing all dates as unavailable. 
I prefer the way the existing systems handled this so I will be giving that feedback as well.

I also still would like to see the Bed Configuration add to the each of the high level room description (like One Bedroom King or One Bedroom with Two Doubles similar to the hotel websites) instead of burying in the room code or detailed description.

Well that's my two cents for now


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 21, 2016)

*Also I forgot to mention....

You can get a feel for the Reservation process now. Use the link in the first post to use the search query by destination.*

There appears to be different ways to search by Destination
- hover over the word DESTINATION and select a destination from the drop down 
- type in an area like Oahu (but it doesn't work well for most areas)
- type in part of the resort name like Kalia

Now notice the different results that are returned. This is what you'll see when you're logged in. There will be a box next to each of the search results returned indicating the next steps.

For example: 
When a single location is requested, each unit type returns one of the following options:
- A link to "Browse Dates" (this returns a color coded monthly calendar pop up)
- A statement that there is No Availability (if there is no availability which is what HHV Kalia and Lagoon tower currently states) 
- A link to "Book now" (if you provided travel dates with your initial search while logged in) 
When multiple locations are requested, each location type returns one of  the following options:
- A link to "View and Book" (for each location that has availability)
- A statement that there is No Availability  (if there is completely no availability which is what HHV Kalia and Lagoon tower currently state) 
- A link to "Book now" (if you provided travel dates with your initial search while logged in)


----------



## Cyberc (Apr 21, 2016)

i'm jealous I also wont to be on the new "solution" - even though it wont work 100% ANYTHING is better than what we have in revolutions.

regards


----------



## elleny76 (Apr 21, 2016)

33 in japan?.......How many close to Disney in Tokyo?


How about one resort in .. Aruba?


----------



## Blues (Apr 21, 2016)

elleny76 said:


> 33 in japan?.......How many close to Disney in Tokyo?



None, as far as I can tell.  In fact, none in Tokyo at all :annoyed:  The closest appears to be "Big Week Hakone Gora", listed as 100km from Tokyo.  That's 62 miles, or an hour away.  While I'm sure the hot springs are nice, I don't call that "in" Tokyo.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 21, 2016)

Blues said:


> None, as far as I can tell.  In fact, none in Tokyo at all :annoyed:  The closest appears to be "Big Week Hakone Gora", listed as 100km from Tokyo.  That's 62 miles, or an hour away.  While I'm sure the hot springs are nice, I don't call that "in" Tokyo.



Not to mention Big Week Hakone Gora sounds like a Japanese Monster Movie.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 22, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Not to mention Big Week Hakone Gora sounds like a Japanese Monster Movie.



Have to agree with that!:rofl:

My guess is HGVC signed the deal for access to the resorts in Japan as way to sweeten the pot when they sell units in Hawaii and mainland to Japanese prospects.  They might want own in the US, but it nice to offer a way for them to use their points without traveling so far...


----------

